# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Sustaject 250 real? and how good?

## SuperK

Is the stuff produced by this lab any good?

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

have seen it. my buddy said good things.

----------


## SuperK

Thanks for the input, I have some deca 250 coming from the same lab and want to make sure it's good shit.

----------


## Dizz28

I've heard good reviews from that lab. Looks very legit to me.

I'm thinking my next cycle will consist of compounds from that company. Maybe some Test/Decaject and some left over Drols to kick start. I usually stick to the normal everyday cycle combos. Nothing special about them. My body seems to respond very well to these simple combo's.

Maybe in the near future I will look into Masteron , Primo or Anavar ....or any combination of the three but that will come in time. Primo being my first choice out of the three...very interested in trying. 

Dizz

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Good stuff.

----------


## Dizz28

> Good stuff.



that's what I heard, that's why I'm considering a cycle of only this lab to see how it does....that will be a couple months down the road as I'm about halfway through my current one right now...but can't wait to use them.

What is it that you love the most? Masteron ? I'll give that a try next one. maybe with some Var and Test Base.

----------


## x_moe

that lab has very good feedbacks

----------


## Dizz28

> that lab has very good feedbacks



Been around for quite some time also....

----------


## Ark22

Yeah the lab is reputable i have tried it and its good stuff. Here are some pics of the gear...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> that's what I heard, that's why I'm considering a cycle of only this lab to see how it does....that will be a couple months down the road as I'm about halfway through my current one right now...but can't wait to use them.
> 
> What is it that you love the most? Masteron? I'll give that a try next one. maybe with some Var and Test Base.


Right now my masteron is giving me crazy temper, I will switch to primobolan only.

----------


## nevrlift13

im a total newb to this....just started a real minor stack using sustaject 250 and winstrol ...i injected my first issue monday morning...not sure i shot it "deep enough" it almost seems like its caught between the fat and muscle tissue on my butt....will i still get the desired effect...?

----------


## SnaX

> im a total newb to this....just started a real minor stack using sustaject 250 and winstrol...i injected my first issue monday morning...not sure i shot it "deep enough" it almost seems like its caught between the fat and muscle tissue on my butt....will i still get the desired effect...?


The deeper into the muscle the better. You want to get it into the meat.

----------


## Figueroa

Just started my first cycle of sustject 250 how much should I do a week?

----------


## wmaousley

^ Goober this thread is probably older than you. Great first post

----------


## samneedhelp

Please edit out any visible lab names and start your own thread...

Thanks

----------


## AnabolicJ

is good

----------


## Matt

^^ Another pointless on liner..

----------

